# 3 1/2" clock dialed carved wood clock



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

I used some of the same shapes in the carving that I used in a larger version of a bigger clock that has 3 different movements that is one of the latest things I have posted.

A one piece slide in clock movement all a person needs is a 3" hole and everything but a double A battery is included. This movement right now is 7.75 plus tax at THE WOODEN TEDDY BEAR.COM This is a scroll sawing site and not the teddy bares that you will get if you don't add THE in front of teddy

I think this same movement at Clock Parts is over 25.00 

Someone tell me what the words -Add a pole- down at the bottom of this page means as
I 'm just now seeing it for the first time.

Still using maple wood





















in all my carvings


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

To add a "Poll" is to ask for opinions and give some topics to limit the opinions.

as for your carving, I'm wondering what the dots or holes are - I'm not familiar with them.


----------



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

John I'm always experimenting. It seems I never like a picture I have chosen to carve to be exactually like it started out being.


John Smith_inFL said:


> To add a "Poll" is to ask for opinions and give some topics to limit the opinions.
> 
> as for your carving, I'm wondering what the dots or holes are - I'm not familiar with them.













John Smith_inFL said:


> To add a "Poll" is to ask for opinions and give some topics to limit the opinions.
> 
> as for your carving, I'm wondering what the dots or holes are - I'm not familiar with them.


Here is a picture I started out carving but ended up with the top picture.
I'm never happy unless I add my two cents worth


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm not sure about the holes, but you did a beautiful job on the acanthus leaves!

Claude


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

at first, I was thinking the holes in the clock project were depth registration marks - but not sure.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

The carving looks great but the holes are distractive. At first I thought it might be an exotic Cribbage board with a clock in it.


----------



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

John this is why I like to post pictures is to help me and other folks see its not that hard to carve like I do.
I have always wanted remarks about what they see or would like something changed in anything I make and your comment about the holes helps me decide what and what not to do away from my original picture.
Rather than having everyone saying oh that's pretty actually give their thoughts on what we make to show on this site.
Like these last three pictures of the red birds for after I posted them here I find I like the picture best with only the birds having color and all the rest just plain wood!!!


----------

